
How Bullets in Westworld Work - cellis
https://www.reddit.com/r/westworld/comments/59h9ed/how_bullets_in_westworld_work/
======
dolores
I feel like a lot of these common questions have been answered in various
interviews / discoverwestworld site. I saw this organized FAQ here
[https://goo.gl/kSljQp](https://goo.gl/kSljQp)

------
btcboss
Do I guess hosts can kill guests by stabbing them instead?

